# Not your typical weekend project!



## November X-ray (May 16, 2012)

More than one can of spray paint needed too.


----------



## Tom Griffin (May 16, 2012)

Details! Details!

I assume it's a smoker, is it your own design? What is the purpose of  the various chambers, different temperatures? Or is part of it a  grill?

Tom


----------



## jumps4 (May 16, 2012)

nice work
steve


----------



## November X-ray (May 16, 2012)

TLGriff said:


> Details! Details!
> 
> I assume it's a smoker, is it your own design? What is the purpose of  the various chambers, different temperatures? Or is part of it a  grill?
> 
> Tom



It's a one off smoker/grill/pit with two propane burners on the backside and you can fry fish, cook steaks, smoke turkeys, briskets or sausage and cook pancakes all at once! Or you can just use it as a picnic table and eat cold cuts and chips but there are no stools with it (yet)!


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 17, 2014)

Nice!
My 120 cm / 47" bbq is considered "huge", here, but in my garden I don't even have the place to turn a mammoth bbq like this one


----------

